# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مبروك التأهل وتألق العملاق اكرم الهادي

## ود البقعة

*مليون مبروك لتأهل ومليون مبروك تألق الحارس العملاق المبدع اكرم الهادي 
الليلة كيفوني 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك   التأهل   وحقيقة   التأهل   صنعة   أكرم    وياترى   السيد   معتصم   سوف   يحفز  أكرم   أسوة   بلاعبى   الجلافيييييط    وقارورة   كان   خصم   عالمنتخب    وبشه   شكروا    رقد
                        	*

----------


## najma

*مبروك مبروك مبروك التأهل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*نعم الف مبروك لصقور الجديان 
وربنا يسعد ايامهم
وتمنياتي لجبل الجليد ان يكون في اتم صحته وعافيته
فقد كان بطلا
وكان كل النجوم ابطالا ابتداءً من أكرم وانتهاءً بكاريكا
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## sansaan

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا اولاد هكذا نريدكم  لنكون من خلفكم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مليون مبروك ونتمنى الفوز فى المباراة القادمة على زامبيا !!
*

----------


## sansaan

*تحيه للاخ الجزائري الذي بادر بالتهنئه علي موقع كوووره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## sansaan

*السودان الان هو ضمن افضل ثمانيه منتخبات في افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## sansaan

*نوصي بمنح لقب د لمحمد عبد الله مازدا
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

* الف الف مبروك التأهل

*

----------


## sansaan

*بالتركيز والحماس سنهزم زامبيا وسناهل الي ربع النهائي ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*مبروك التاهل
المباراة كانت جميلة وان وجدت بعض الهنات البسيطة
مبروووووووووووووك للسودان
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبروك التأهل لصقور الجديان فلقد اسعدونا ايما سعادة 
نعم فرحنا للوطن وللسودان وتعانقنا دون ان يكون هناك انتماء للالوان سواء ان كان احمر او ازرق 
لاول مرة ومنذ سبعة وثلاثون عاما نفرح للسودان فرحة بمثل هذه العظمة والفخر ونحن نعيش في بلاد الغربة 
حضر معي المباراة اكثر من عشرة سودانيين هللوا وكبروا لكل الاهداف ومرت بنا دقائق صعبة وتعليقات وكانت اجمل هدية ان يتاهل السودان وسط عمالقة كرة القدم 
في القارة السمراء .
عاد صقور الجديان مرة اخرى للتاريخ ودخلوه من اوسع ابوابه والان نحن نطالبهم ان يواصلوا المشوار بذات القوة وبذات الحماس 
فقط نتمنى من مازدا ان يكون جريئا بعض الشئ في بعض الامور الفنية 
فمثلا وبعد احراز السودان للهدف الثاني كان على مازدا اخراج هيثم مصطفى والدفع برمضان عجب وايضا كان يمكن ان يدفع بامير كمال عندما اصيب نجم الدين 
ولماذا لم يلعب قلق وضفر وكرنقو ؟؟ كلها اسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة علما بان مازدا يعرف الظروف تماما وهو ادرى بفريقه والظروف المحيطة به لذا لن نطالبه باكثر مما فعل 
لكن الحذر واجب في الدور الثاني واللعب على مبدأ الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع هو الذي سوف يوصله الى الادوار النهائية باذن الله على ان لا يقفل الجانب الدفاعي 
امنياتنا لصقور الجديان بالتاهل للمرحلة النهائية وما التوفيق الا من عند الله 

*

----------


## jafaros

*مبروك التأهل ولكن مازال أكرم يواصل أخطاءه القاتلة
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مبروووك بن المريخ وفخر القلعة الحمراء بن المريخ وصاحب الشهادات والكفاءة مبروووووووووك ماااااااااااااااااااااااااذدا.... ولا شئ سوى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااذدا...مااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااذدا لاعب المريخ طايوووووقة
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مبروووك يا صفوة ومبروك لكل السودان التأهل المستحق ..
أكرم كان أسداً والهدف الذي ولج مرماه وإن كان هناك خروج خاطئ منه , فمرده إن النغطية الدفاعية كانت غائبة عن المهاجم مما أضطر أكرم الهادي إلى الخروج من مرماه عدواً وهو خطأ بني على خطأ دفاعي أساساً لذلك أعتبر الهدف ليس مسؤولية أكرم لأنه خرج مضطراً , ولا رأيكم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*مبروووووووووووووووووووخ منتخبنا ومزيدا من الجهد والعطاء حتى نتخطى العنيد القوى منتخب زامبيا والحسابات لازم تختلف والفوز على زامبيا يعنى التاهل لدور الاربعة وبعدها المباراة النهائية يالا شجعوا صقور الجديان وادعوا لهم بالتوفيق ضد زامبيا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مبرووك للمنتخب
مبروك كاريكا وانت تصنع وتحرز الهدف الاول وتحرز الهدف الثانى من صناعة حامى العرين
الكرم
الذي ابدع فىحماية المرمى واستمات فى الحماية وتحامل على نفسه

لكن لمن ظنو ان الوطن هو انجازهم
الوطن كان قد انجز جويا ولكن هم
؟

*

----------

